# The WAMBAM second wave...



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

What you thought it was over???

Animal House Bluto's Speech - YouTube


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

:yawn:

J/k

Got get em wambats! opcorn:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

aww dammit.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

holy shiznit


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't hurt yourself buddy


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Sh!t just got real!


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Don't hurt yourself buddy


Hurt myself???? Hell I didn't even break a sweat... and none of those are "dog rockets" well except for your well sun aged swisher....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Hurt myself???? Hell I didn't even break a sweat... and none of those are "dog rockets" well except for *a *well sun aged swisher....


fixed that for ya.

And if you actually cared about me, you'd know, the only flavored "cigars" I smoke are cherry.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shootinmatt said:


> What you thought it was over???


I didn't even realize it had begun!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I didn't even realize it had begun!


Maybe this is the beginning. Those look like some decently sized boxes to start something...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Maybe this is the beginning. Those look like some decently sized boxes to start something...


Oh Hachigo...how quickly you forget...maybe this will refresh your memory.

[video]http://www.twitvid.com/GVSNS[/video]


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

I admit how active you guys are since starting up! The weasels formed and then just kinda... didn't really do anything 

Keep up the carnage! :rockon:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I didn't even realize it had begun!


Dang man. Did you forget to take your Alzheimer's meds??? Did you forget the WAMBAM throw down???


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I admit how active you guys are since starting up! The weasels formed and then just kinda... didn't really do anything
> 
> Keep up the carnage! :rockon:


Well weasels run away when threatened. Wombats fight....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shootinmatt said:


> Dang man. Did you forget to take your Alzheimer's meds??? Did you forget the WAMBAM throw down???


Wait... are you talking about that one time when Shuckins bombed a bunch of guys?

I meant I was waiting for _you guys_ to actually do something....

:biglaugh:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait... are you talking about that one time when Shuckins bombed a bunch of guys?
> 
> I meant I was waiting for _you guys_ to actually do something....
> 
> :biglaugh:


You sure that wasn't us???


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:bored:


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Dang man. Did you forget to take your Alzheimer's meds??? Did you forget the WAMBAM throw down???


Matt, i cant PM u, erase some messages lol


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmm....these guys are causing a little havoc.....hmmmmmm


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Oh WamBam, how cute...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

B-2 Spirit Stealth Bomber - YouTube
Bombing coordinates:
0312 0090 0000 6239 6238
0312 0090 0000 6239 6214
0312 0090 0000 6239 6252
0312 0090 0000 6239 6245

Before opening
Kiss your loved ones good bye.
Make sure your will is up to date.
and make sure you have a good cutter and plenty of fuel for your lighters....
If you get them, and you are going to be a granny about it, just post a pic of a white flag.







Wed is going to be a good day MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

This should be interesting...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> :bored:


Yeah totally boring.... But you can't get enough of it...


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

GO Matt... defenses are weakened... bury them.



shootinmatt said:


> B-2 Spirit Stealth Bomber - YouTube
> Bombing coordinates:
> 0312 0090 0000 6239 6238
> 0312 0090 0000 6239 6214
> ...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> GO Matt... defenses are weakened... bury them.


Defenses??? LMAO these FOG's don't have defenses. They have war stories from their glory days...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

All this yipping, and mostly from people who haven't even hit their three months yet...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> All this yipping, and mostly from people who haven't even hit* a target* yet...


fixed! :biglaugh:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

gosh said:


> All this yipping, and mostly from people who haven't even hit their three months yet...


Ask Loulax07 what happens if you try to talk big....


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

gosh said:


> All this yipping, and mostly from people who haven't even hit their three months yet...


Just cause I haven't been here forever doesnt mean I won't smack you in the mouth.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> If you get them, and you are going to be a granny about it, just post a pic of a white flag.


made out of a pair of panties, I assumeound:

hmmmmmmmmmm....that gives me an idea:idea:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> made out of a pair of panties, I assumeound:


Yeah if they wave a pair of white panties, I'll take it as a surrender...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shootinmatt said:


> Yeah if they wave a pair of white panties, I'll take it as a surrender...


Matt, you ignored the more important part of his post:



ouirknotamuzd said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm....that gives me an idea:idea:


That definitely bodes not-well for you!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Ask Loulax07 what happens if you try to talk big....





Koach Kuku said:


> Just cause I haven't been here forever doesnt mean I won't smack you in the mouth.


See? These rookies are so green they completely missed my implication.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Just dropped a deuce, named it wambam. It was a dud.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

^^lol ound:^^


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

gosh said:


> See? These rookies are so green they completely missed my implication.


Nah just don't care. When these land it will be great!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Second wave? Hell...... I'll play!
1ZV4X0700398947708
1Z1V07E50390940869
9405 5036 9930 0112 3522 25 
9405 5036 9930 0112 3522 18
9405 5036 9930 0112 3522 49
Now its a party!arty:


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

dmeguy said:


> Second wave? Hell...... I'll play!
> 1ZV4X0700398947708
> 1Z1V07E50390940869
> 9405 5036 9930 0112 3522 25
> ...


Woo woo! Go dmeguy!!


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Just dropped a deuce, named it wambam. It was a dud.


haha........


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Odd - I thought the beanie babies craze was over. 

Oh well. Bid on, boys.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh bubbles, you're like that retarded friend everyone has, and laughs at their dumb jokes...wut?


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

:razz: For you Dan......


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

hmmm....not amuzed. holy shit is that how pete came up with his screen name??? its like a prophecy or something....he knew ya'll would one day create a little cult like thingy where ya'll sit around reminiscing about the time you ate the soggy cracker and take pictures of empty flat rates.... wow I didn't know pinhead could see into the future, it's incredible


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

So I'm not big on writing little notes to people, but when these bombs land there is something in the box that will let you know it was from me..


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> So I'm not big on writing little notes to people, but when these bombs land there is something in the box that will let you know it was from me..


Matt, dmeguy and John... I've realized they are only trying to take out meatcake. Re-arm when u can for wave 3 next week.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Matt, dmeguy and John... I've realized they are only trying to take out meatcake. Re-arm when u can for wave 3 next week.


They aren't even trying to do that. They are too weak and old to try anything other than flap lips. FLAP FLAP FLAP..and FAP FAP FAP...thats about all the energy they have.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Matt, dmeguy and John... I've realized they are only trying to take out meatcake. Re-arm when u can for wave 3 next week.


Eh let em hit him. He has had a run of bad luck...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Koach Kuku said:


> Matt, dmeguy and John... I've realized they are only trying to take out meatcake. Re-arm when u can for wave 3 next week.


Seriously? Turning on each other already? And here I was saying how proud of this little group I was.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Seriously? Turning on each other already? And here I was saying how proud of this little group I was.


I'm not turning on anyone..


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> I'm not turning on anyone..


Well it don't matter really, you're a wombat and I just picked up a varmint killer.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Well it don't matter really, you're a wombat and I just picked up a varmint killer.


So you are saying we are Varmit Cong?! I believe the varmit WON in Caddyshack...just saying.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> So you are saying we are Varmit Cong?! I believe the varmit WON in Caddyshack...just saying.


Haha. Try again old man.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I took a beating but I'm still ticking. All ya did was wake the beast lol.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I took a beating but I'm still ticking. All ya did was wake the beast lol.


nah, we threw banana peels as the masturbating gorilla! LOL


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I took a beating but I'm still ticking. All ya did was wake the beast lol.


Hence the second wave....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Hence the second wave....


Keep it up buddy, you're moving up the hit list.... was going to be noobcake though, I highly doubt that for much longer.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Keep it up buddy, you're moving up the hit list.... was going to be noobcake though, I highly doubt that for much longer.


LMAO.... You won't be able to hit me. You'll be blown away... HAHA get it.....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

My arms reach further than you realize.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> My arms reach further than you realize.


Oh??? I have tiny arms. They are really small, but huge hands:boxing:


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Keep it up buddy, you're moving up the hit list.... was going to be noobcake though, I highly doubt that for much longer.


I don't mean to butt into your banter between shootinmatt, but I'm positive he can blow your house off the face of the earth if he really wanted to Dan, careful. He maybe new to the site, but by no means is a he Noob to cigars. I have first hand experience with his wrath, it's not pretty.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> I don't mean to butt into your banter between shootinmatt, but I'm positive he can blow your house off the face of the earth if he really wanted to Dan, careful. He maybe new to the site, but by no means is a he Noob to cigars. I have first hand experience with his wrath, it's not pretty.


SHHHHHHH!!!!! He is a liar!! I'm just a stupid noob!! I swear...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

BaconStrips said:


> I don't mean to butt into your banter between shootinmatt, but I'm positive he can blow your house off the face of the earth if he really wanted to Dan, careful. He maybe new to the site, but by no means is a he Noob to cigars. I have first hand experience with his wrath, it's not pretty.


Obviously you don't know me very well. Though you're still OK in my book.... now about that bacon weave?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Obviously you don't know me very well. Though you're still OK in my book.... now about that bacon weave?


Yeah he doesn't make it to the old folks home often enough...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I love the smell of tobacco in the morning....smells like....victory.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> now about that bacon weave?


mmmmmmmm...bacon weave


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> mmmmmmmm...*Breakfat lasagna*


Fixed it for you bud. I'm going to make one for you one of these days. Maybe I'll ding dong ditch it to you...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Fixed it for you bud. I'm going to make one for you one of these days. Maybe I'll ding dong ditch it to you...


Breakfast** too early


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Breakfast** *I'm a nub*


^^ Fixed


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> ^^ Fixed


You're talking a lot of trash, for a dead man. What would you like your tombstone to say??


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

hardcz said:


> ^^ Fixed


We need to get you fixed. Don't need any little dans running around.. blowing up other kids cubbies with chocolate milk and rice krispy treats


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> We need to get you fixed. Don't need any little dans running around.. blowing up other kids cubbies with chocolate milk and rice krispy treats


Oh wait you don't blow anything up... Hahhahaaha


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Laugh it up nancy boys. Your time is coming soon. I've always claimed first there is pinhead, then there will be johnmoss. Finally I will turn my strength to destroy this ragtag group known as the wambam wombats. I'll let them have their fun, they can poke at the beast, they can beat me down, though there will be no saving them when I pick myself up from the ashes and rubble they create around me.

I may have been beaten though I have not been defeated.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Oh wait you don't blow anything up... Hahhahaaha


lol....but coach didn't you see the granny post, he bombed himself disguised as a granny


----------

